# A l'aide - iPad Air écran Bleu



## Halph (2 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

je viens vers vous car mon iPad acheté fin janvier 2014 a fonctionné sans problème jusqu'a aujourd'hui, ce dernier est...malade . _Video pour visualiser le problème_

Chronologie des événement :

- vers 11h00 : Navigation internet et video youtube
- vers 11h45 : L'écran ne répond plus et 10 secondes plus tard, écran bleu puis extinction.
- ensuite : Reboot forcé 2 ou 3 fois, puis refonctionne normalement.
- vers 15h50 : Re écran bleu.
- jusqu'a 16h15 : Tentative de recharge et de reboot sans sucré.
- depuis : Restauration (téléchargement du logiciel de l'pad en cours).

iPad Air 32go wifi+cellular sur IOS9.2

Dans l'attente d'une réponse.
je vous remercie par avance,


----------



## Halph (2 Janvier 2016)

Il a redémarré et a tenue 16min avant de recommencer.


----------



## Gillou75 (2 Janvier 2016)

Contact Apple et retour au SAV car sous garantie


----------



## Halph (3 Janvier 2016)

Sous garantie au bout de presque un an ?

J'ai essayé de le restaurer, mais ce ne fonctionne pas, même en mode DFU. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Gillou75 (3 Janvier 2016)

La garantie Apple est de 12 mois ensuite les 12 suivant c est où tu l as acheté...
moi à ta place je me dépêcherais de contacter Apple avant les 1 an. ..


----------

